# ID help



## ccoralli (Feb 5, 2013)

tried googling around a bit, but no luck. 

thanks for the help.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm sure it belongs to the genus Nymphoides, because of the bunch of small flowers near the blades of the floating leaves. But I don't know a Nymphoides with that great coloration. Where does it come from?


----------



## ccoralli (Feb 5, 2013)

miremonster said:


> I'm sure it belongs to the genus Nymphoides, because of the bunch of small flowers near the blades of the floating leaves. But I don't know a Nymphoides with that great coloration. Where does it come from?


It was at my LFS, they got in a shipment that wasn't what they ordered, and was missing the invoices so they have no idea what anything is.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

are they sure it's even aquatic? I've kept a lot of the nyphoides in the hobby before and that doesn't look like any of them. they probably got a shipment of pond plants :/


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Pond plant sounds still aquatic to me


----------



## greenglow (Nov 6, 2012)

what ever that is its beautiful


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Compare with that Nymphoides cristata (I can't judge if the plant there is really cristata, but a Nymphoides anyway): http://www.smgrowers.com/products/plants/plantdisplay.asp?plant_id=2778
Quote from the site: "We no longer grow this plant" - surely because it's invasive: http://conference.ifas.ufl.edu/seha...A (Aquatics 1)/0125 Netherland for Willey.pdf

Maybe the red coloration develops only on floating leaves in the sun or other very strong light. In ccoralli's pic some flower buds are visible that may open when they reach the water surface.


----------



## greenglow (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah i think you are right i was searching for other images of the same plant but didnt find any with the red coloration. nice plant but probubly grows to large for most aquariums


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Yo-han said:


> Pond plant sounds still aquatic to me


LOL by pond plants i was trying to make a distinction between the submersed plants we use for our hobby and the pond plants that grow out of the water/to the surface. sorry for the confusion


----------

